# Faux Wedding Cakes



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

Hey everyone! I'm working on making a faux wedding cake for my wedding scene in my haunt next year. I thought that this might me a helpful link for everyone when making cakes for their haunt!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Holy crap! Never thought to use cake tips on a caulk tube. LOL! You have just made it easier for me to put a bead a sealant around the fascia on my house. Please post the end result if your cake. Does the joint compound ever crack?


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

Lord Homicide said:


> Holy crap! Never thought to use cake tips on a caulk tube. LOL! You have just made it easier for me to put a bead a sealant around the fascia on my house. Please post the end result if your cake. Does the joint compound ever crack?


I have no idea if it works... I'm still gathering supplies! LOL XDD


----------

